# taking dogs



## leejohnson (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been quoted £5000 to ship our two dogs to NZ. There has to be a cheaper way/loop hole. Can anybody help?


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

leejohnson said:


> I have been quoted £5000 to ship our two dogs to NZ. There has to be a cheaper way/loop hole. Can anybody help?



Sorry cannot help with shipping, but be aware, NZers have no problems with dogs, but an awful lots of days out, parks, beaches, walks etc. do not allow dogs, do to wildlife, farm animals. Often its a case of walking the dogs and leaving them at home, before you go out.


----------



## leejohnson (Aug 11, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> Sorry cannot help with shipping, but be aware, NZers have no problems with dogs, but an awful lots of days out, parks, beaches, walks etc. do not allow dogs, do to wildlife, farm animals. Often its a case of walking the dogs and leaving them at home, before you go out.


Thanks for your reply. I'm not quite sure what you mean by do to wildlife/farm animals


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

leejohnson said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm not quite sure what you mean by do to wildlife/farm animals


I think Kiwigser meant 'due to wildlife/farm animals'.

We have a number of regional parks where dogs are not encouraged due to the wildlife (kiwis and dogs aren't a good mix). Also a number of beaches (in Auckland in particular) don't allow dogs on the beach after 7:00 am in the morning until early evening. Mix that with farmers who are not happy with strange dogs on their land and I can see what he's saying. 

A number of our friends will walk their dogs early in the morning then take the family out for the day.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Also worth saying we don't have the equivalent of public footpaths over farmland or 'right to roam'. Generally, for walks, there will be set tracks (some of which are stunningly beautiful). Some are suitable for a stroll - many are backpack and sleeping overnight in huts jobs.

I must say one of the things I miss here is the gentle strolls through UK farmland on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## leejohnson (Aug 11, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Also worth saying we don't have the equivalent of public footpaths over farmland or 'right to roam'. Generally, for walks, there will be set tracks (some of which are stunningly beautiful). Some are suitable for a stroll - many are backpack and sleeping overnight in huts jobs.
> 
> I must say one of the things I miss here is the gentle strolls through UK farmland on a Sunday afternoon.


ok, point taken, cheers. We are only planning on coming for a year sabatical to see what it is like, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

re dogs and where they're allowed, each council with have its own by-laws, restrictions

For example, Wellington

Exercise Areas - Overview
























Some useful links there about owner responsibilities - and details of possible penalties.


----------

